# Modifiers in the ED



## gwoodruff (Sep 17, 2009)

I needs some help???  I have experience in Hospital ED coding, whereby I was coding both the pro and tech side.  We always appended the 25 modifier to the tech side e/m level, when a suture was performed.
I am now coding just the pro side for e/r physicians and hospitalists.  Could you please explain why I would put the 25 mod on the pro side?

Thanks in advance,

Maria Kast, RHIT


----------



## amyroberts (Sep 19, 2009)

I was taught to use Modifier -25 on the E&M when the procedure has any global days. 

_Physicians and qualified nonphysician practitioners (NPP) should use CPT modifier -25 to designate a significant, separately identifiable E/M service provided by the same physician/qualified NPP to the same patient on the same day as another procedure or other service with a global fee period._

 Article here.

Another one here.

I hope this helps.

Amy


----------

